# Gretlin Fishing



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I would find video footage of gretlin (great line) fishing on a deepwater liner, please?
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Douglas Paterson said:


> Can anyone tell me where I would find video footage of gretlin (great line) fishing on a deepwater liner, please?
> Thanks
> Douglas
> www.fishingboatheritage.com


Try the Aberdeen Maritime museum. I had a video of one of the great line boats but as usual lent it out,It may be on the same video as the one of the Mary Craig


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Would this cover it?


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Tommy Kirkpatrick said:


> Would this cover it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ildRyyPZAZY



That's the one I had


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the lead. Its a two part video of the maiden trip of the Glenstruan and its perfect.
many thanks.
Douglas


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, guys for the thread and video, I'm left wondering, however, what the state of the size composition and abundance is, of this particular species. I can't see individual mass being as large as in former times. 

Taff


----------

